
Code-wise, cloud-foolish: avoiding bad technology choices - sciurus
https://forrestbrazeal.com/2020/01/05/code-wise-cloud-foolish-avoiding-bad-technology-choices/
======
mikece
While the point can be made that using something complicated is a form of
lock-in (K8s in this case), I think it's also a case where the proper use of
specialized individuals or roles (a DevOps engineer) frees up developers from
needing to do things they aren't good at (like configuring/managing K8s). This
isn't to say there won't be devs who can't function in the DevOps role or
can't figure it out, but freeing them up to focus on delivering business value
while someone else worries about operational details will get you both high
throughput and the agility to not rely on a _particular_ cloud provider for
their flavor of managed infrastructure.

